# Is this soil fish safe?



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

Miracle Gro Organic Potting Mix is either seasonal or just no longer available near where I live. What has replaced its space in the stores seems to be its successor, at least around here:

Miracle Gro Nature's Care Organic Potting Mix with Water Conserve

It contains sphagnum peat moss, processed forest products, coir, yucca, poultry litter, feather meal, meat meal and blood meal. 

It's parameters are: .18% nitrogen
.003% ammoniacal nitrogen
.004% other soluble nitrogen
.173% water insoluble nitrogen

Available Phosphate .10%
Soulable Potash .12%

It doesn't seem too different from the Organic Choice Potting Mix, but I don't know what blood or meat meal would do in an aquarium. It's about the same price as the old stuff but I can't find the old mix anywhere anymore. 

Anyone tried this mix or know whether its safe?
Thanks!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I think it should be fine. I believe the blood and bone meal are just natural, slow release fertilizers - sort of like manure. 

I suggest that you let it soak in the aquarium for a few days and do large water changes every day before you add the cap substrate. This will help with ammonia spikes and cloudy water later on, and also help you get all the floating pieces out early.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been re-dirting my tank with this kind (I'm pretty sure) and yet, no problems! 
Well, unless you want to count the dirt settling on the gravel as it is stirred up by the process of re-dirting! It's so annoying but I know the plants are loving it.


----------

